# Hydroxycut?



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone try Hydroxycut Hardcore for a little appetite suppression on days that you do not train?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I tried it seriously over 2 different periods as a quick fix. 
It made me very jittery as if I were on LSD (don't ask how I know). I was also very irritable. Not good when you have kids. And lastly, I didn't lose weight. I came to the conclusion that there are no quick fixes. Just bite the bullet, eat less calories, exercise more and suffer through it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you're looking for the same effects, just get plain caffeine pills. Same active ingredient, much cheaper.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Srsly, don't take pills. Study up on good eating habits, buy fresh green veggies, and stick to an eating plan that works.

And you don't actually have to match your day-by-day calories to your on-the-bike burn. It evens out over time. 

I rarely make any special changes to my daily diet, and I'm able to go from zero miles on a Monday to 100 plus on a Saturday and have plenty of energy, and not gain weight. 

At most, what I'll do is scarf down some extra carbs on Saturday after a long ride, if I'm going again on Sunday.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> If you're looking for the same effects, just get plain caffeine pills. Same active ingredient, much cheaper.


Or just drink coffee!

If caffeine, THC, and alcohol were discovered today, they would each be hailed as wonderdrugs.

FWIW:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/caffeine/HQ00369

Everything I have read about these different weight loss aids shows that their effectiveness is in direct proportion to the intensity and unpleasantness of side effects.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

g-Bike said:


> Anyone try Hydroxycut Hardcore for a little appetite suppression on days that you do not train?


I took it years ago when I was in a bodybuilding contest. It worked for about a week, but it made you really jittery. Of course, back then it had ephedra in it. I'm guessing the non-ephedra variety is worthless.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

You can get ephedra by taking Bronkaid tablets. Available OTC from the "asthma care" section of the pharmacy. 

Caffeine and ephedrine combos are effective in suppressing appetite, but like someone else said- they aren't without side effects.


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

I used fork control and lost 15lbs in 4 months!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

wfrogge said:


> I used fork control and lost 15lbs in 4 months!


^It's true... he has cheekbones now. I've seen them


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> You can get ephedra by taking Bronkaid tablets. Available OTC from the "asthma care" section of the pharmacy.
> 
> Caffeine and ephedrine combos are effective in suppressing appetite, but like someone else said- they aren't without side effects.


Just an FYI, the supplement taken for weight loss also includes aspirin (called an ECA stack - Ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin). I used to take it several years ago. It works but gives you heart burn, jitters, etc. That and it's illegal now.

Now I'm on this new fad diet!! It's called Eating-Healthier-Food-in-Sensible-Portions-and-Biking-Regularly. Down 27 lbs so far, and the only supplements I'm taking are one serving of Metamucil daily and a multi-vitamin


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never taken pills to suppress my appetitite. Try Fullbar: http://www.fullbar.com. It's basically a Myoplex like bar meant for appetite suppression that does so through expansion of rice in the stomach. One of my co-workers takes them and swears by them. This is a much healthier alternative than pills.

One another note, I have taken pills similar to hydroxycut(thermogenics) for an energy boost during rides. Stacker 3 works well. I haven't taken the hydroxycut though. These pills are slighlty addictive if taken as it says on the bottle. If you read the bottles, they tell you not to take the full dose right off the bat. You have to let your body adjust to the ingredients. If you take them on a regular basis and then stop cold turkey you will have withdrawal effects. 

Craig


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The active ingredient that they want you to "adjust" to is caffeine. If you don't consume it in your normal diet (coffee, cola, etc.) and you take a full dose (usually 200mg), it'll give you an upset stomach and make you feel very jittery. The other ingredients in all of those supplements are prettymuch useless.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Srsly, don't take pills. Study up on good eating habits, buy fresh green veggies, and stick to an eating plan that works.


+1 million. Over the last probably 30 years I've tried some of these gimmicks and a couple fad diets and none of it works nearly as well as eating lots of green veggies and reducing your fat intake, particularly animal products. I've lost about 25 pounds since August by cycling and eating healthier. I quit taking Zocor and now take red yeast rice, fish oil and a multi-vitamin.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Brew your own green tea (not bags)...it'll give you a thermogenic and anti-oxidant boost. Plus, you can pronounce "green tea" much easier than the crap on the Hydroxycut label.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I took it years ago when I was in a bodybuilding contest. It worked for about a week, but it made you really jittery. Of course, back then it had ephedra in it. I'm guessing the non-ephedra variety is worthless.


1994 and 1995 were my best years when I raced. I was doing Pep products (Thunderbars and the pill packs) that contained ephedrine. I would eat half a bar about an hour before riding, take the pill pack, and take the other half of the bar on the ride. I was jacked up and jittery for two hours. I couldn't take the pill pack without riding unless I didn't care about sleeping. I stopped taking them after the 1995 season because it was making me moody and really messing with my sleep.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds like everybody is taking 'something' to give them an edge.
This scenario sounds awfully Familiar!
Makes me a little Jittery! LOL!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*ride lots*

I doubled my weekly mileage, and for some reason pounds are falling off. Go figure.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I doubled my weekly mileage, and for some reason pounds are falling off. Go figure.


No wai!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*amazing discovery*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> No wai!


Maybe I'll write a book. Here's the plan:

Get up at 4 a.m. Drink coffee. Ride 2 hours before and/or to work. Ride 1 to 2 hours home. Repeat daily. Ride 5-8 hours each weekend. Oh, and do this on a fixed gear bike.

You end up too tired to eat.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Maybe I'll write a book. Here's the plan:
> 
> Get up at 4 a.m. Drink coffee. Ride 2 hours before and/or to work. Ride 1 to 2 hours home. Repeat daily. Ride 5-8 hours each weekend. Oh, and do this on a fixed gear bike.
> 
> You end up too tired to eat.


Sounds like a great plan.
You are either too tired to eat, or don't have any time to eat.
Sounds like a Win! Win! situation.:thumbsup:


----------



## jvanv8 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hydroxicut.... normally I can intake just about anything and be A.OK...:
12 cups of coffee... "I feel nice and good, gimme something to do (ADD)"
1/2 Gallon of ice cream... "make it a full gallon and you got a deal"
64oz Pepsi Max.... 'ho, hum, make it 128oz and I'll go for a 5 hour ride'
Cereal.... "only comes in 1 serving size, 'Box'"

BUT I tried Hydroxicut once and felt so terrible.... "raging headache... irritable.. strange..." there are better and easier ways to lift your leg over the top tube and start riding.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

g-Bike said:


> Anyone try Hydroxycut Hardcore for a little appetite suppression on days that you do not train?



g-Bike, I see your not part of the Biggest Losers Contest thread. 

Get on the weight loss band wagon. 

I have tried diet pills before, but when they are working, I get crazy wired and in the end I had to talk more and more pills as I adapted to there effect. Those pills have a lot more in them than caffeine. They have other simulators and laxatives, because I remember pooping a lot when I used them.

I lost 15 lb, so far using weight watchers and my biking has transformed. I thought weight watchers was for old fat women, but then I demoed their online "point tracker" and knew it was exactly what I needed. I need to get smart about eating healthy and accounting for my intake and burn rate and WW does that simply.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Maybe I'll write a book. Here's the plan:
> 
> Get up at 4 a.m. Drink coffee. Ride 2 hours before and/or to work. Ride 1 to 2 hours home. Repeat daily. Ride 5-8 hours each weekend. Oh, and do this on a fixed gear bike.
> 
> You end up too tired to eat.


It'll never sell, too easy to implement and besides that, how can many money on the side for sales of useless "stuff?"


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I still have 3/4 of a bottle of Hydroxycut hardcore sitting my my cupboard.. I seriously felt like I was out in space by myself while I was using it. I don't know how people can use the full dose. I've decided trying to use it wasn't worth the headache and fear of death.


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

Try meth. It worked for my neighbor, she not only lost weight, she lost teeth, hair, her home, her dignity, her marriage, her freedom (jail), and if she keeps it up eventually she'll lose her life. There, that's my public service message for the day, now back to shaving that monkey.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Sounds like you might of had a thing for your neighbor?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought I'd point out that 'supplements' containing ephedrine alkaloids have been banned in the US since 2004.

Like everyone else has said: save your money; eat better and less; exercise more. Voila! I dropped 40 lbs that way.

_Edit: forgot to include the link:_ http://www.fda.gov/oc/initiatives/ephedra/february2004/


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

ephedrine is 100% legal as long as its not sold as a diet/workout/energy supplement. its for sale all day long at any pharmacy. ECA works rediculously well. for the same caloric intake, and same exercise, you build more muscle while burning more fat, and recover faster. its not a magic pill, you have to eat right and exercise to really get anywhere. you just see more gains, faster.

its really not a matter of it working. it definitely works. its really a matter of wanting to put chemicals in your body. the only way to actually obtain ECA is to buy all 3 separate, its not legal to sell eca stacks anymore.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

g-Bike said:


> Anyone try Hydroxycut Hardcore for a little appetite suppression on days that you do not train?


Have you started with the smallest dosage and worked up to assess tolerance?

Or did you go full strength?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Now I'm on this new fad diet!! It's called Eating-Healthier-Food-in-Sensible-Portions-and-Biking-Regularly.


I did that too. Not vitamins though. I lost 60 pounds in 8 months. I'm down to 145 from 205.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

JoelS said:


> I did that too. Not vitamins though. I lost 60 pounds in 8 months. I'm down to 145 from 205.


Your rock. What is your body fat% now? 145 is trim for me and I am only 5'6".


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

JoelS said:


> I did that too. Not vitamins though. I lost 60 pounds in 8 months. I'm down to 145 from 205.


Congratulations  I know, if I eat all of the foods I should be eating and in the right portions, vitamins are pretty much useless. But I probably am not getting all the nutrients my body needs through foods alone so I figure it's a good insurance policy. My vitamins are pretty cheap, and they give me peace of mind. Even if none of the nutrients went to my body and were just all flushed out, I'd still FEEL like they were doing something. Placebo effect and all :thumbsup:


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Hydroxycut is part of whats wrong with the world. I have a friend that is quite overweight and will do anything to do lose the extra pounds.... anything but work for it. He'll pay hundereds of dollars for "magical" cleansing sessions, pay hundereds more for a membership at an upper-end health club, make sure he has some decent workout pants and running shoes. But he just wont stop eating mounds of crap every day and actually work while at the gym. Its like in his mind having a membership alone makes you fit but what does he say when I ask him to come along for a hike or go riding? He says no and then gets an attitude because he can just go use the treadmill at the gym for like 2 minutes instead.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Just an FYI, the supplement taken for weight loss also includes aspirin (called an ECA stack - Ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin). I used to take it several years ago. It works but gives you heart burn, jitters, etc. That and it's illegal now.


I understand that caffeine buy its self is a stimulant and aspirin is a pain re leaver, but what does ephedrine do and what do the combination of all of them do together. 

It was mentioned that ephedrine was in tablets for asthma. How does it help people with asthma and is it in regular inhalers? I had asthma symptoms when racing a couple of times and the doctor prescribed me a inhaler without giving me much information that I don't use.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

the idea is asprin helps heat you up.. thermogenic effect burns fat. the caffeine isnt really used for stimulation.. ephedrine jacks you up and raises your metabolism.. the caffeine stops your body from trying to normalize. you also recover faster, last longer, and perform better on it. 

for me, adding in aprin makes me POUR sweat. i dont necessarily feel hotter or anything, but i end up soaked in sweat . 

if you take it, you HAVE to eat food. its an anorexic, so you really wont be hungry at all for a couple weeks when you start.. but you've gotta force food down. 

its not the same thing in the inhalers.. thats epinephrine.. i guess it kind of works similarly, it opens up your airways, but its definitely not the same thing. the Rx inhailers are albuterol (sp).

edit: i take HALF a dose once a day.. sometimes i skip a few days, sometimes i skip a few weeks... of half a dose. so im taking 1/6th the recommended dose, and even less than what is sometimes recommended for weight loss and performance gains. 

a lot of people have had problems with ephedrine. it can devastate your body and mind if you're the kind of person who decides they need to eat a box of the stuff a day. 

all in all.. you're probably better off not taking it at all.. if you want to poison yourself anyway, make sure you're as informed as possible.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Some docs still prescribe it as a bronchodilator for treating asthma, but you're right it's MUCH less common nowadays cause albuterol has less side-effects


----------

